# Video: Allan McNish Shifts Gears. Trades Audi R18 for Big Rig.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

So what does Allan McNish do on the off-season? In addition to testing Audi's new R18 racecar Nishy seems to be practicing for a moonlighting job driving Audi's race transports. Allan posted a new video on his blog where he test drives the new Scania R730. 










From the sounds of the video, the Scania's got all the latest driving aids for transmission and more but it's still got to be a major change from the Scot's normal driving position. Where he sits about as close to the road as he can be in his Le Mans racer Allan found himself sitting in a seat positioned higher off the ground than his own standing height.

Watch the video below or check out Allan McNish's blog * HERE. *


----------

